# Valve Cover



## 95sentra (Aug 28, 2003)

Hey peoples, I don't remenber correctly reading this in one of the threads, but would I be able to get an infinitie valve cover and swap it for my cover ? I have a 95 gxe ? Is this possible ?

Thanks


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Only if you have an SR20.

Seth


----------



## 95sentra (Aug 28, 2003)

oh ok, thanks.


----------



## pearl200sxse (Jun 14, 2003)

95sentra said:


> Hey peoples, I don't remenber correctly reading this in one of the threads, but would I be able to get an infinitie valve cover and swap it for my cover ? I have a 95 gxe ? Is this possible ?
> 
> Thanks


Does anyone know the thread on an aluminum ga16 valve cover? there is a nipple on the upper left corner that did not come with the valve cover i got off ebay...i currently have a plastic one but it is a press-n-seal that obviously wont work. i know its metric and larger than a m8, but i dont have any fitting lying around to check. 

Thanks!


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

b13's come the the alum. valve cover


----------



## pearl200sxse (Jun 14, 2003)

Nismo1997 said:


> b13's come the the alum. valve cover


yes i know that, although the question is what is the thread on the nipple?


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

do you have pics..


----------



## landlord (Jun 11, 2002)

pearl200sxse said:


> Does anyone know the thread on an aluminum ga16 valve cover? there is a nipple on the upper left corner that did not come with the valve cover i got off ebay...i currently have a plastic one but it is a press-n-seal that obviously wont work. i know its metric and larger than a m8, but i dont have any fitting lying around to check.
> 
> Thanks!



isnt that your pcv valve? just go to an auto parts store look up which vale the b13 uses and put it in.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

landlord said:


> isnt that your pcv valve? just go to an auto parts store look up which vale the b13 uses and put it in.


Correct you need the B13 PCV as it threads in.


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

ahh sorry i misunderstood the ?


----------



## pearl200sxse (Jun 14, 2003)

Nismo1997 said:


> ahh sorry i misunderstood the ?


Its all good..... 

never mind i found it. i took the valve cover to h.depot and the correct fitting size is 3/8" npt thread and a 3/8" barb in brass for $1.17. they make a nipple fitting that fits perfectly. i checked my jegs catalogue and summit and there is not any fittings that will fit except a 3/8" npt to a 6an fitting then you need to get a 6an barb fitting. both pieces together cost nearly $13!! 

no picts yet but i got it off ebay for $10 and $5 shipping. $80 powdercoating candy red came out really nice. im not usually a fan of candy colors but it is a brilliant dark red and adjusts to the light. ill post picts as soon as i get them....


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

when you get pics send them.. i got my valve cover for 20 off of koyoshira and its getting painted deep crystal blue along with my side skirts and new grill.. i will get everything painted for like 115... i just pay price of paint.. haah


----------



## pearl200sxse (Jun 14, 2003)

psuLemon said:


> when you get pics send them.. i got my valve cover for 20 off of koyoshira and its getting painted deep crystal blue along with my side skirts and new grill.. i will get everything painted for like 115... i just pay price of paint.. haah


But youre painting not powdercoating correct? isnt paint harder to maintain under the hood?i purposely got powdercoat for that reason, but i never expected it to come out this nice. ill take pictures, and go get a picture cd. i need updated picts of my car anyways.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

we will find out.. i was gonna get it sand blasted and polished but i got my sideskirts, grill and valve cover painted for like $115-150... my friends dad owns a shop so if it peels off then ill worry bout it.. but he had a few products to help reduce heat to help maintain the paint.. but then again, the stock vavle covers were painted... or at least the one i had


----------



## pearl200sxse (Jun 14, 2003)

psuLemon said:


> we will find out.. i was gonna get it sand blasted and polished but i got my sideskirts, grill and valve cover painted for like $115-150... my friends dad owns a shop so if it peels off then ill worry bout it.. but he had a few products to help reduce heat to help maintain the paint.. but then again, the stock vavle covers were painted... or at least the one i had


i attempted to put the valve cover on today and after i bolted down all the screws, put new seals, and gaskets, made sure everything was tight and i fired up my car and it studdered worse than a 12 year old asking out a porn star. it felt more like it was bogging out than stalling. everything was fine except for idle. and i needed shorter bolts due to the valve cover having different sizes where the bolts went. when i would give the car gas everything would be fine, but i need to go to work tomorrow, so i changed them back.after i did so i noticed i was greeted with white smoke and water in my exaust along with a pinched hose coming from the pcv valve going to the intake manifold.as soon as i changed the hose and drove the car around the block and no more water and nor more white smoke. i havent tried to put on the alum valve coover again though... anyone knowwhats going on. remember its a b13 alum valve cover on a b14.....


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

pearl200sxse said:


> i attempted to put the valve cover on today and after i bolted down all the screws, put new seals, and gaskets, made sure everything was tight and i fired up my car and it studdered worse than a 12 year old asking out a porn star. it felt more like it was bogging out than stalling. everything was fine except for idle. and i needed shorter bolts due to the valve cover having different sizes where the bolts went. when i would give the car gas everything would be fine, but i need to go to work tomorrow, so i changed them back.after i did so i noticed i was greeted with white smoke and water in my exaust along with a pinched hose coming from the pcv valve going to the intake manifold.as soon as i changed the hose and drove the car around the block and no more water and nor more white smoke. i havent tried to put on the alum valve coover again though... anyone knowwhats going on. remember its a b13 alum valve cover on a b14.....


Was the hose pinched for the Metal VC install? Your VC shoudl not make the car run like that, well at least not the VC itself, something else is the problem, line/fitting not hooked up, pinched hose, etc...


----------



## pearl200sxse (Jun 14, 2003)

wes said:


> Was the hose pinched for the Metal VC install? Your VC shoudl not make the car run like that, well at least not the VC itself, something else is the problem, line/fitting not hooked up, pinched hose, etc...


Nope everything hooked up correctly. i may go to h.depot today and get smaller screws. i did notice the hose going to the intake manifold/leaving the pcv valve was squeezed 98% shut, and theres a piece under the valve cover, if i flip it upside down, theres a piece where the gasket goes, then to the side of it theres a metal square of some kind, i noticed on my plastic valve cover theres some type of extension, my aluminum valve cover doesnt have. is there some type of valve or filter leaving the valve cover to what apears to be the bottom of the intake manifold? did i forget to mention the white smoke coming from the exaust? my first thought was the square seal inside the vc wasnt seated propely and that would cause stuttering and white smoke (burning oil) to be vaccumed into the intake manifold. i havent had the time or patience to check this theory out, when i changed back the plastic valve cover everything was fine....any more theorys?


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

if you think its the pcv valve, why dont your just order the one made for it from www.courtseyparts.com , its only like $8


----------



## pearl200sxse (Jun 14, 2003)

psuLemon said:


> if you think its the pcv valve, why dont your just order the one made for it from www.courtseynissan.com , its only like $8


i put a new one on like 2500 miles ago, theres a square that has a gasket, under the vc... it goes to the nipple that goes to the intake manifold. i believe ti wasnt properly seated.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

that could do it do..


----------



## pearl200sxse (Jun 14, 2003)

psuLemon said:


> that could do it do..


that could cause white smoke and the studdering?if i get smaller screws that will take care of it right?


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

pearl200sxse said:


> that could cause white smoke and the studdering?if i get smaller screws that will take care of it right?


I bought the smaller screws right away and the B13 PCV and had ZERO problems. Hell the PCV is only a few bucks. If you want it to work right don't be cheap...


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

^thats why i got my screws with the vc... thanx all to koyoshira


----------



## pearl200sxse (Jun 14, 2003)

wes said:


> I bought the smaller screws right away and the B13 PCV and had ZERO problems. Hell the PCV is only a few bucks. If you want it to work right don't be cheap...


its not the fact of being cheap, i just recently bought a pcv valve and it is the same for all models. i would think... i still think its the screws, they got automatically tight, not gradually got tighter, kinda like they hit the edge of something. my thought is they are too long and isnt enough pressure beween the vc and the head. by any chance do you remember the legenth and thread of your screws?


----------



## pearl200sxse (Jun 14, 2003)

finally got a pict.









im selling it in the for sale thread.(selling car too)

p.s. smaller screws fixed the sealing problem!


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

why are you selling it, i thought you where gonna drop a t3/t4 turbo setup and pushin mad boost bro


----------



## pearl200sxse (Jun 14, 2003)

psuLemon said:


> why are you selling it, i thought you where gonna drop a t3/t4 turbo setup and pushin mad boost bro


i got a 3 month old son i cant take anywhere, or keep him in the car safely. and i dont have the $ for a project and a new car. i needed to cancel the order with proform for the manifold order, (my t3/t4, hks ssqv, apexi gt-spec intercooler is going on the wrx)


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

OK I see why you had issues with idle and whatnot. You replaced the PCV valve with a freakin barb fitting. You NEED the PCV valve in the valve cover.....


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

prime example why you should spend the $8 on the real fitting from www.courtesynissan.com


----------



## pearl200sxse (Jun 14, 2003)

psuLemon said:


> prime example why you should spend the $8 on the real fitting from www.courtesynissan.com


oh, i thought you meant the pcv valve above my charcoal canister. thats the one i replaced that one already


----------



## pearl200sxse (Jun 14, 2003)

CARS GONE! 
but i still have the valve cover!!!!! $100 shipped!!!
email me for info!!!


----------



## B14Boost (Sep 6, 2004)

if you have a GA16DE you could just get it powder coated to make it look good.


----------



## pearl200sxse (Jun 14, 2003)

B14Boost said:


> if you have a GA16DE you could just get it powder coated to make it look good.


YEAH, HAVE FUN POWDERCOATING YOUR STOCK PLASTIC VALVE COVER.... 
as far as i know only 91-93 sentras came with a aluminum valve cover, that can be powdercoated....


----------

